# -RoidRage-



## -RoidRage- (Jan 8, 2009)

My names -RoidRage-. I am very competitive and aggressive. I'm a pretty good guy I believe. I am positive about almost everything. If you challenge me, I'm going to accept it and give it my all even If I know I'm over my head.

I am one of those people who do NOT believe RoidRage is caused by steroids so please do not get offended. I just like the name and my aggressiveness is similar to it. I have never taken steroids but have done a large amount of study on steroids. I've read many statistics and charts thats why I have that theory. But hey, everybody is entitled to their own opinion.

I am honest. If you ask me something and I don't know the answer, I will tell you I don't know. I'm not going to lie or make a guess about anything I do not know the answer to.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

-RoidRage- welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------

